# ATTENTION Dont send money as a "GIFT" when using PAYPAL!!



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Guys some of you may know on the 18 of april i sent money to user DMCL1980 for parts which i had purchased from him. The parts never arrived and did not hear from him again :flame: :runaway::flame::runaway:.

I sent the money via paypal, he asked me to send it as a gift so i would pay the charges and he wouldent have to. This was not a problem and i was more than happy to do so as i had done this before with users on this forum and never experinced any problems.

Any way cutting a long story short, i had sent the money as a GIFT (paying for all charges) and after speaking to paypal today they confirmed that there was nothing they could do in terms of opening a case and getting my money back.

I was advised by paypal i should have sent the payment as goods or services, this option would have had the seller pay the charges which in turn would have held him accountable for making sure the buyer would get what they were paying for and in worst case scenario paypal would have interviened and helped the buyer get their money back if the seller did not stay true to their word.

Just wanted to share that with everybody seeing as i got played and wouldent wish it on any body else. 

Thanks

Sat


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I must say that I did business with the DMCL1980 and the parts arrived promptly. Although the parts were a bit more tatty then expected all was there...

I hope you get sorted mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Samwest (Feb 23, 2009)

freakazoid3 said:


> I must say that I did business with the DMCL1980 and the parts arrived promptly. Although the parts were a bit more tatty then expected all was there...
> 
> I hope you get sorted mate :thumbsup:


same here, bought a fpr from him, no problem at all! good service and the item was brand new.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

he's not been online since mid april. He's in ireland isn't he? Maybe someone knows him?


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

In every communication before the 18th of april (the last time he logged in) dmcl1980 came across as a very genuine and decent fella, he was very thorough in his messages and replied instantly.

I honestly believe that he's not dodgey fella, however somthing definatley isnt right as he has'nt signed in since 18th april!!

Now if he had been signing in regularly then i'd be a little more miffed and asking different questions??

Anyway just hope he's ok and just on a long hoilday....

Does anybody know him?


----------



## r33-sky (Sep 27, 2009)

However the o/p's warning about sending money as a gift via paypal when in fact your are buying goods is a leason for all to hear.
Luckily when I was asked to do this I declined the whole deal as I knew no good could come of it, I mean if it looks like sh!t, smells like sh!t there realy is no point in tasting it!!!!
So listen to the o/p DO NOT send payment for goods as a gift EVER when using paypal.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

It makes me wonder if something has happened to him? 


Out of interest, how much money does he owe? I ask as if its a few thousand then maybe he has done a runner. But if a few hundred quid i would guess something else is up as other have traded with him before and i dought he would try and rip you off for a couple of hundred quid.


----------



## JayJay (Apr 19, 2010)

mattysupra said:


> It makes me wonder if something has happened to him?
> 
> 
> Out of interest, how much money does he owe? I ask as if its a few thousand then maybe he has done a runner. But if a few hundred quid i would guess something else is up as other have traded with him before and i dought he would try and rip you off for a couple of hundred quid.


true but some people are having a hard time with cash atm matty. Hope im wrong though :thumbsup:

well lessoned learnt.... ill think twice before sending as a gift


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

r33-sky said:


> However the o/p's warning about sending money as a gift via paypal when in fact your are buying goods is a leason for all to hear.
> Luckily when I was asked to do this I declined the whole deal as I knew no good could come of it, I mean if it looks like sh!t, smells like sh!t there realy is no point in tasting it!!!!
> So listen to the o/p DO NOT send payment for goods as a gift EVER when using paypal.


Too true. Ive been stung this way in the past, never again.


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

sorry about what happened to you gillsl500. i believe he is a good fella and there might be something bad happened but still im not vouching for his credibility. im washing my hands for that.

about the "send as a gift" via paypal...well obviously, paypal will not be liable for that as that option is like a non-business-no-trade transaction. that is also the same thing as sending it as "money i owe". these options are at the sender's risk.

hope you get your item or money back. how long has it has been since you paid it and how much, if you dont mind sharing it?


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Your post about sending through paypal as a gift isnt completely correct

You didnt pay their charges............. because there are none

Or to put it a different way Paypal dont charge if the money is a gift - there is no transaction

And that is he reason paypal wont take responsibility - It was a gift so nothing to do with them - all they did was forward the money on as requested

If you want paypals backing you have to use their procedures and pay their charges.
If you do this they are pretty good at solving problems.


----------



## deep_space (Jan 27, 2010)

Not true when sending payment as a gift there Are charges on any transaction over £20


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

hope he is ok and will sort this matter out asap.
I always ask people to send their payments as a gift as too many people dispute the transaction and have their money refunded after receiving the goods. it happened to me a few times hence i dont really use paypal anymore because you always loose as the seller. no money and the parts never come back.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

RSVFOUR said:


> Your post about sending through paypal as a gift isnt completely correct
> 
> You didnt pay their charges............. because there are none
> 
> ...



You now have to pay a charge mate. I cant see the point to be honest as you pay the fee anyway?


----------



## Aussie Godzilla (Oct 1, 2009)

Cheers for the heads up 

Hope you get it sorted..

I shall now make double sure when i send payments i send it as goods or a service...


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Sorry guys but you are wrong and this is where the problem is .
People think they know the difference but dont. There may be an upper limit but I sent £ 44 to my sister this evening no charges. Besides its irrelevant anyway a gift is a gift a purchase is a purhase

The difference

Purchasing things using paypal
If you use paypal to pay for goods purchased through ebay you are charged and the item nunber is detailed on the receipt. 
Because it is an ebay purchase you can complain if the description is not right , ebay will look at the case and will refund your money if they agree with your complaint Ans because ebay own paypal this is more often than not the case

Even if it is a purchase outside ebay you still get charged and they will still look at a complaint . It is less likely that the complaint will be upheld because they is no description linked to the payment . 

Sending money by paypal
You can also send money using paypal . This is a completely different section - you have to select the personal section specifically and then select gift. 
You can then send money to anyone WITHOUT any charges to you or the recipient.
Since this is not a purchase and paypal dont charge there is no complaint facility - its a gift after all

The point is that the sender not the receiver of the money chooses if it is a purchase or not.
The problem of course is that come some people dont want or are not prepared to pay the paypal charges when they buy something , So to avoid this they send the money as a gift . 
But of course theres no such thing as a free lunch . 
After deliberately avoiding paypals charges they expect paypal to help them if things go pearshaped,
Guess what they wont.

This thread should actually be titled ............ 

Dont send money as a gift if you are really buying something


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

No offence but the wise thing would have been pay for the item as a product/service and pay extra on top to cover the charges

e.g. if the product was £100 pay an extra £5 to cover paypal fees that way you would have been covered

if you send money as a gift you do NOT get charged


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

agent-x said:


> No offence but the wise thing would have been pay for the item as a product/service and pay extra on top to cover the charges
> 
> e.g. if the product was £100 pay an extra £5 to cover paypal fees that way you would have been covered
> 
> if you send money as a gift you do NOT get charged


yes, the best way is to pay it as a product/service then shoulder the charges.
but i do believe you get charged as well when you pay it as a gift. there is an option there that says "sender pays the fee" or otherwise recipient will be deducted at a certain amount depending on the value you are sending.

i recently paid an item as well via paypal and sent it as gift. even it was only £10, i was charged something like £0.50 for that. im sure they did charge me for the services of paypal.

ill check later.

peace


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

i tried sending money as a gift just to check but it is weird. they are no longer charging for items being sent as a "gift".

im pretty sure they were before but they might have changed it recently. i stand corrected


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

So I would say only use a Personal Transfer when you *know* you can trust the other person.

They do not incur a charge so long as the payment is coming from your Paypal balance, they do if the money is coming from a Debit or Credit card.


Rich


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Rich-GT said:


> So I would say only use a Personal Transfer when you *know* you can trust the other person.
> 
> They do not incur a charge so long as the payment is coming from your Paypal balance, they do if the money is coming from a Debit or Credit card.
> 
> ...


+1

bob


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

If I don't know the person then I always opt to pay the charges myself. They still get the money they want, and we're all covered.

They've never charged either party for a gift IME? But there's never any cover offered with it either...so it is a matter of trust.


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

agent-x said:


> No offence but the wise thing would have been pay for the item as a product/service and pay extra on top to cover the charges
> 
> e.g. if the product was £100 pay an extra £5 to cover paypal fees that way you would have been covered
> 
> if you send money as a gift you do NOT get charged



Yeah totally agree with the above and that's what il be doing in the future, cheers!

As for the amount sent it was a relatively small amount, however its the principle of trust. Having said that and quoting what mattysupra said, I could have understood if he had done runner after I had sent him a couple grand but doing a runner with pennies don't make sense?? So that's why I feel there is somthing wrong with dmcl1980's circumstances or situation...hope fully he'll log in soon and beable to rectify any problems :-/

Cheers


----------



## ddavej (Jan 10, 2006)

The guy could be ill so i'd hang on for a little longer. I had an angry call from a guy i'd sold a steering wheel to in December, he was fine when i text him a picture of myself in a hospital bed with a drip feed in my arm. He thought i'd pulled a fast one when he had waited a week for it!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Bump?!?! What happened in the end?


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> Bump?!?! What happened in the end?


as far as i can remember and being fair on dmcl1980, gillsl500 got his money back from him. i was speaking to gillsl500 via PM about it coz i was going to buy one of dmcl1980's items. gillsl500 sent me an email saying that dmcl1980 just forgot about the transaction and refunded him the money instead (gillsl500 should have posted on this thread about how he ended up)

but let the both parties confirm this. just want to be fair for both of them lol


----------



## dmcl1980 (Aug 26, 2006)

Just to clarify. The situation has been resolved. Due to unforeseen personal circumstances I had totally forgotten about the transaction.In no way am I out to scam or do a runner with anybodies money as anyone who has bought items from me can confirm that I have always replied to messages and items have been sent within a day of payment received. My apologies to Sat again. 
When sending payments via paypal as a gift you do pay charges, well I had to anyway.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

dmcl1980 said:


> Just to clarify. The situation has been resolved. Due to unforeseen personal circumstances I had totally forgotten about the transaction.In no way am I out to scam or do a runner with anybodies money as anyone who has bought items from me can confirm that I have always replied to messages and items have been sent within a day of payment received. My apologies to Sat again.
> When sending payments via paypal as a gift you do pay charges, well I had to anyway.


Fine, hopefully both parties are satisfied.

But you do not pay charges on a gift, so you must have sent it as something else.


----------



## dmcl1980 (Aug 26, 2006)

Nope defo sent as gift.


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Yeah just to confirm dmcl1980 I.e Dave is a man of his word and has issued a full refund whilst also covering any transactional charges his end.

I can relate to his forget full error as I have on a number of occasions put stuff up for sale on eBay then totally forgotten about it, easily done especially when your a busy man.

Cheers Dave and "yes" I would buy from him again.

Sat


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks kids


----------

